# Beethoven's Sonatas and piano grades!



## armin

Well i was wondering if someone could help me categorize Beethoven's sonatas for each grade...specially i wanted to know about No.17 in d-moll and No.23 in f-moll...so thank you!


----------



## hreichgott

This is roughly the Canada/USA equivalent of the RCM grades. Look at the repertoire lists for each grade under the heading "Classical period" or "Sonatas". I think one of those sonatas is Grade 10 and one is ARCT but look for yourself.
https://www.musicdevelopmentprogram.org/sites/default/files/files/MDP_PianoSyllabus_2013%20online_SECURE(1).pdf


----------



## armin

thanks but they're both for the Associate Diploma!


----------



## hreichgott

OK. Enjoy them!


----------

